# Tube heaters



## stevebuk (17 Sep 2010)

in order to try and cut down my massive leccy bill during the winter months i would like to install a couple of these






has anybody ever used them, are they any good and would it keep my wooden cabin warm(ish), its 14 x 10 and how many would i need..

TIA


----------



## CHJ (17 Sep 2010)

Assuming you need about 6860 btu's (Cubic Feet X 7) then (6860/3400) = 2 KW say Qty 33.

That's if you want it house room toasty :lol: 

Those figures could double dependant on your insulation but you get the idea. 

I have used them to keep inner greenhouse units above freezing and in fact still use one in my shed which is shared with a parrot, fitted on a time clock and a themostat it keeps his night time semi enclosed perch area warm.


----------



## RogerS (17 Sep 2010)

Steve, I think you may be confusing things !

It doesn't matter if it's a 60w tubular heater or a normal convector turned down to its' lowest setting equivalent to 60w. Your consumption for both will be the same.

You need to improve insulation. Or out a thicker sweater on!!


----------



## Eric The Viking (17 Sep 2010)

stevebuk":2jbqq9uv said:


> in order to try and cut down my massive leccy bill during the winter months i would like to install a couple of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I've used them, and no, they won't help. 

Electric heaters are 100% efficient. There's no magic involved - all those 'ceramic' heaters, etc. in the Sunday supplement small-ads are no more efficient at producing heat than anything else. Fan heaters will push the heat to you, but if you want a whole room heated (shed or anything), you'll use the same amount of power whichever sort of heater you use.

Those tubular ones are good for low-level heating, e.g. to keep things free of damp. For example, we put one on the floor under the grand piano at church some years back to keep it in tune, as the building was only heated for a few hours several times a week. It did help. They're also used in places like public toilets, to stop pipes freezing, as they're reasonably vandal proof.

Perhaps a better answer might be some sort of wood-burner. I'm considering one for my gara, er, workshop at the moment. I may go down the home-made route (cutaway gas cyinder), as they're so expensive, but I'm not sure at the moment.

Cheers,

E.


I suspect it might be better


----------



## RogerS (17 Sep 2010)

Eric The Viking":3f8g8qxw said:


> ..... I may go down the home-made route (cutaway gas cyinder), as they're so expensive, but I'm not sure at the moment.
> 
> ....



I hope you remember to take out the gas first !!!


----------



## Max Power (17 Sep 2010)

I have used them in my dog kennels for the last couple of years and they work really well. The Kennels are built from 3x2 with 18mm shiplap externally and 18mm ply internally with insulation between. Each kennel is approximately 1.2l x 1.2w x 1h and they keep them warm as toast


----------



## stevebuk (17 Sep 2010)

would 2 be enough to keep the damp at bay, i have 44mm wall log thickness but nothing else..


----------



## CHJ (17 Sep 2010)

Concentrate on keeping your machines and tool cabinets warm, as long as they are above ambient they won't attract condensation.

9-11 watt low energy long life bulb in the bottom of a cabinet or under a machine thats fitted with a cover over it and any metal will feel warm to the touch if you go into a cold workshop.

Your comfort is another matter, I don't recommend using a low energy bulb anywhere about the person though.


----------



## Lons (17 Sep 2010)

CHJ":2ucp4x56 said:


> Your comfort is another matter, I don't recommend using a low energy bulb anywhere about the person though.



There you go - has potential? :lol: :lol: 






Seriously though:

I used a tubular heater years ago in a garage and it just about kept the frost off. I am about to buy the smallest available (300mm) to do the same for a new WC I've built next to the workshop. It's very well insulated so i hope will do the same.

You need to be a little careful as they can get pretty hot to the touch.  

cheers

Bob


----------



## Eric The Viking (17 Sep 2010)

RogerS":rwe26bhb said:


> I hope you remember to take out the gas first !!!



I'm glad you raized that (to the ground?). 
I think my place was the one on the right...

Anyway, doesn't the gas make it easier to light?

8) 8) 8)


----------

